# [Truco] Acelerando el arranque de KDE

## runlevel0

Este truco está basado en http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance+Tips

 y sería buena idea echarle un vistazo para ver más optimizaciones.

Mi sistema tiene activado el prelink, un kernel 2.6.9 (developement-sources), NPTL y optimizaciones varias. también he aplicado algunas técnicas del fabuloso Jautu-kañero  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197983&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Todo eso es independiente de este truco, que es simplemente aprovechar el tiempo muerto mientras haces el login vía KDM para precargar los directorios con los archivos de KDE. 

Se trata de un sencillo script que básicamente usa una orden  exec para buscar una lista de directorios a precargar. Este script se lo pasamos a kdmrc (/usr/kde/3.3/share/config/kdm/kdmrc) con la orden Preloader=script.  

Con esto conseguimos una reducción drástica en el tiempo que tarda en levantarse KDE (el tiempo durante el que vemos el splash). En mi caso tardo entre 21 y 25s desde el encendido hasta estar en KDE. 

Al grano, este es el script modificado de para adaptarlo a Gentoo: 

```
 exec find /home/runlevel0 /usr/kde/3.3/share/applications \ /usr/kde/3.3/share/applnk /usr/kde/3.3/share/mimelnk /usr/kde/3.3/share/services \ /usr/kde/3.3/share/servicetypes /usr/kde/3.3/share/config \ /usr/kde/3.3/share/icons /usr/kde/3.3/ 
```

Yo he llamado al script kpreloader y lo he guardado en el mismo directorio de kdmrc. 

Por  supuesto que hay que cambiar /home/runlevel0 por el usuario de cada uno/a.

Este script lo llamamos desde kdmrc; para ello lo abrimos con nuestro editor favorito y buscamos la sección [X-*-Greeter] y añadimos esto: 

```
Preloader=kpreloader
```

Eso es todo. Para comprobar su funcionamiento hay que rebotar, ya que si salimos de la sesión no notaremos nada ya que al hacer el cambio 'en caliente' todo lo precargable ya está percargado de la sesión anterior.

Como esto es una función de KDM supongo que se puede aplicar a otros entornos que usen este gestor, incluyendo Gnome. Esto último sería sin embargo un problema si sólo te basas en un escritorio, ya que para tener KDM tienes que tener parte de KDE instalado. 

Si tenéis alguna idea de como hacer esto desde GDM podríais postearlo como comentario ;)

----------

## zorth

interesante  :Smile: 

solo que tambien a parte de cambiar el runlevel0 hay que cambiar el 3.3 por el 3.x segun la version de kde que use cada uno o el script petaria como troya.

habra que probarlo  :Smile: 

saludos

----------

## vgl

Otra idea que resulta adecuada si es el ordenador de vuestra casa, al que sólo vosotros accedeis. La cosa es sencilla: se configura desde el panel de control (kcontrol) para que arranque directamente a vuestra cuenta (Administración del sistema -> Administrador de Acceso -> Comodidad), luego vais a "Aspecto y Temas -> Pantalla Anunciadora" y activais "Ninguno" (en KDE 3.4). Con eso arranca más rápido a costa de disminuir la seguridad y quitar el logo de arranque. Esto es lo que tengo yo en un ordenador un poco lento y mejora bastante el arranque. Para que el decremento de seguridad no sea tan grave, se puede poner contraseña a LILO o GRUB. Pensad que esto también es últil si usais lo de suspender el ordenador (volcar la RAM a disco antes de apagar).  Si usais esto, NO useis también el truco de kpreloader, elegid uno de los dos, usar los dos haría el efecto contrario, lo ralentizaría.

Saludos!

----------

